# Caliente



## krausenhaus (5/4/13)

> The aroma has a little lemon zest and a hint of pine, but it is dominated by a very distinct stone fruit aroma. I got a really nice juicy aroma of fresh peach/nectarine/plum from this hop.
> 
> On the palate, the fruitiness is much more subdued. There are notes of peach and lemon, but it's fleeting. It almost reminded me of a flavored seltzer in that respect. As the beer warmed, I started getting a lot more earthy/woody notes coming out. On the flavor side, it seems like Fuggles, but with a bit of fruitiness.


*MOD: *Description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I, to ensure descriptions appear in first post, with discussion below. Original post as below:

I know a few of us bought some Caliente from YVH a while back, anyone got any feedback on them?

Can't seem to turn up a lot of info with a search.


----------



## Smokomark (5/4/13)

I brewed a Caliente pale ale a few months back.

Not a bad drop. All the usual citrusy C hop goodness with a big dose of mandarin.

Next time I will try it with Amarillo and Simcoe


----------



## Yob (5/4/13)

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=110997

toward the end is some descriptors

Not used it yet myself


----------



## goomboogo (5/4/13)

They sound hot.


----------



## malt_shovel (5/4/13)

a friend brewed with it last weekend and i had a good whiff of them before i had to leave pre boil. we thought there was a lingering catty / urine smell sometimes get with simcoe. proof will be in the final beer. it is an all Caliente IPA so should stand out if its really there. will try to remember to post back in a few weeks


----------



## Lecterfan (17/7/13)

Any further feedback from those that have brewed with this hop and tasted the results?

I'm knocking out an AIPA this Friday and want to use lots of this hop throughout the boil (incl. 40 gms at flameout), but based on what Dr Google tells me so far I might want to supplement the aroma with some extras (I'm thinking simcoe and centennial or perhaps some citra). I know that won't allow me to isolate the characteristics of caliente, but then I don't really care about that.

Anyone with first hand experience care to discuss?


----------



## Lecterfan (18/7/13)

No joy?

Ah well - I'm using it tomorrow so will report on the aromatics and flavour as it goes through the stages.


----------



## Yob (18/7/13)

Sorry lecterfan, has been on the to do list but Brew days are few and far between at the moment.. Keen to hear the results and what the recipe is.


----------



## malt_shovel (19/7/13)

Lecterfan said:


> No joy?
> 
> Ah well - I'm using it tomorrow so will report on the aromatics and flavour as it goes through the stages.


May be too late, but i just saw this.

A friend of mine brewed an all Caliente IPA with plenty of late hops and dry hopped it with a decent amount (about 3g/ltr or thereabouts). The aromatics were disappointing. Flavourwise I got a lot more "ripe" citrus / resiny flavours coming through. First thoughts were to get something piney to cut through the thick citrus flavours. I think Chinook would be a nice balance to this hop both in late additions and dry hopping. Bittering didn't appear harsh.

Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (19/7/13)

Ok cheers - similar to some of the US comments re: lack of aromatics. I was going to go with simcoe and centennial late to boost aromatics and use some of the simcoe-ness to help provide an 'edge'...but I do love me some chinook, so I'll have a think about. I only just mashed in so plenty of time to think about it. Thanks malt_shovel.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/8/13)

Quick update, used up a pack of Caliente from Yob...bittered with it at 60 mins and 10 mins (30gms per addition), then another 40 gms at flameout along with 30gms each of centennial and simcoe.

Obviously in terms of aromatics I can't speak for caliente on it's own, but I find the flavour and bitterness of this hop right up my alley. It has a lingering bitterness that is nice and resinous and is contributing a nice bold hop flavour, but I can't attribute descriptors to it because this beer has plenty of aroma also (which I find always contributes to/alters the perception of flavour from late hops). If pushed I would say there is a nice kind non-fruit 'hoppiness' (I know, shoot me) that I get from some UK style hops...that lovely sort of earthy floral taste (with almost a hint of fresh black pepper) that sits on top of the malt and the bitterness and contributes to both.

For a newish high AAU hop I think it is another ripper, clearly plays well with others and gives a nice mouthfeel for those of us who enjoy their hoppy ales slightly 'dank' in US terms rather than just 'clean' or 'smooth bittering' etc.

This review based on:
77% wey pils malt
17% wey munich
3% victory
3% caramunich II

OG 1.057
FG 1.014
IBU 75 (I chase the resin and counteract with plenty of malt support via mash schedule, grist and water profile)
BRY97


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/13)

Working on emptying this keg now. Just as a follow up I stand by what I've posted above - for those considering giving it a go I recommend it. It would go great with other big sharp/edgey hops like chinook or colombus also methinks. Would probably be an interesting match with citra also. Thanks to Yob I'm already swimming in hops, but will definitely use these again. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (28/9/13)

That's interesting lecterfan, hadn't considered using it for bittering, might have a play with my house recipe and give it a go.

Nice one bruvva, glad to see your getting them out..

Did you chase down the source of those infections?


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/13)

I now prefer to use my main flavour hop as the bittering hop in my hoppy beers in general. Sometimes I think it matters and sometimes I don't know my arse from a hole in the ground. 

Infection. Nope - am assuming it was 'something in the air'. Done well over 12 brews now across my range of blue willow jerry cans with the lid backed off slightly (instead of usual fermenter and glad wrap) and none have had a problem (or should I say none have had THAT problem haha). This was the case even when I started that thread - none of the blue willow batches were a problem so it presumably wasn't equipment-based. Anyway, all good.


----------



## Yob (10/3/16)

anyone in the last few years?

I know I had a play in an IPA about a year back, from memory with Mosaic and didn't last too long, was a +%6 winter warmer IIRC and Im gearing up to go again, wondering what other combo's folks have got into?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/3/16)

I had a play with it a while ago in Tas (IIRC, I think it was from you Yob) and I think I snuck it in with some other Typical american hops in an IPA and it was excellent on the bittering side.

I had a few hops that were unusual at the time and a number worked out well in more traditional beers (I'm looking at you Palisade) and this was one of them. I reckon it went to the IIPA I got bronze for and that should have been entered as a standard IPA according to the judges for a silver or gold.


----------



## Jack of all biers (4/6/17)

I substituted Caliente into a Golden Ale and used 100% Caliente. I didn't get any of the Citrus, pine, stone fruit as described. Hard for me to describe the flavour and aroma as it was so subdued that fairly plain and more like a woody flavour is all I can say. I don't know, it didn't ruin the beer, just not what I expected given the description.

Golden Ale 
55% Pils (Gladfields)
20% Vienna (Weyermann)
20% Rye (Weyermann)
5% Caramunich II (Weyermann)

22L into Fermentor
OG 1048
FG 1012
IBU ~40

Caliente 2016 crop 12% A/A
FWH - 90 min boil - 17.3 IBU (10gm)
20min - 13.7 IBU (15gm)
10min - 9 IBU (15gm)
0min - 30gm
Chilled immediately and down to 25C within 15 mins (immersion chiller)

Did similar with Amarillo and plenty of fruitiness came through (using Amarillo for me = strong pineapple flavours initially, then mellowed over time).

I don't know, first time I tried Caliente,so maybe I didn't put enough in, but looking for any tips from those who've regularly used it. Or used it a bit anyway.


----------

